
What is the best tech recruiting website in the valley and why? - FahadUddin92
Looking for a site used for tech recruiting that stops junk resumes and provides quality resources.
======
mtmail
The Californian Silicon Valley? I'm asking because you're from Pakistan
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14882257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14882257))
and there might be another valley.

~~~
FahadUddin92
Yes. The Californian Silicon Valley. Thank you for asking.

